

What do you consider a "good" conversation? How do you go about having one? - slew

I&#x27;ve recently become interested in improving the quality of conversations I have with people I don&#x27;t know very well.&lt;p&gt;The types of conversation I consider to be &quot;good&quot; can be split into two major groups:&lt;p&gt;Comedic - irony features fairly heavily in my sense of humor. Unfortunately it seems that it takes someone else with similar sensibilities to successfully build a conversation.&lt;p&gt;Epiphanic - one or both parties realize something that he&#x2F;she hadn&#x27;t before (could be personal or impersonal, due to exchange of ideas).&lt;p&gt;I don&#x27;t really attempt to dictate the direction of a conversation, which I think may be a problem.
======
thenerdfiles
Allot yourself 175 words a day. Then measure the results.

